# Oh no, here we go again!!



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I went to their website to see if they had anything new...shouldn't have done it. I NEED to have this one! Someone please tell me otherwise LOL!! 

Chevron - LIMITED-Geometric Collars


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

OHHHHHHHHHH.......what a PURDY, PURDY collar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

malluver1005 said:


> I went to their website to see if they had anything new...shouldn't have done it. I NEED to have this one! Someone please tell me otherwise LOL!!
> 
> Chevron - LIMITED-Geometric Collars


yep, you know we're all going to tell you to buy it so you might as well


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Ooh another pattern I can try to recreate


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Sprocket said:


> Ooh another pattern I can try to recreate


I just love the shades of blue in it...it's my favorite color!


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

I likey...the blue shades are very pretty...I say go for it.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I hate this forum for turning me into a collar freak. I want to try her new ones that she had made out of canvas for every day wear. The really pretty ones I don't think will put up with the scratching. But I make them wear them when we go on walks just so I can see them.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Wow that is a really nice collar!
I can see why you are so tempted to get it!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Herzo said:


> I hate this forum for turning me into a collar freak.


I know. I wasn't even interested in collars until I came here!


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

There has to be a support group for this - not like the support you get here either. LOL I mean AA type. I was banned for a year from buying more collars when I bought the fifth. I have 7 dogs it hardly seems fair - but at the same time on 90% of my dogs you can't even see the collar.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

hello. my name is malluver and i am a collar--a--holic.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

magicre said:


> hello. my name is malluver and i am a collar--a--holic.


HA! Well, I wouldn't consider myself one YET. This will only be his fourth collar...


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

uh. mine each have one. 

although, i never throw collars away...so i have collars galore from every dog i've ever had. i don't know why i can't get rid of them. i never use them or the colour co ordinated leashes they each got.


----------

